# LA/NOLA punk scene/house & squats



## Justine (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey, I'm a Canadian - currently living/travelling 'Straya but heading back to Turtle Island in October. I want to spend a about 3 months in the USA in January 2020. Iwant to spend most of my time in 1 place with only a bit of time in transit. 

I am town between LA and NOLA. I love them both, maybe NOLA a bit more (big fan of creole food and blues, jazz, and folk music) 

Basically I am tired of being on the road because I get a bit lonely and miss the sense of community I have back home so I am wondering what the punk scenes are like in these places. Does anyone know of punk houses or established squats where I can stay? Anyone maybe want to be friends? 

Oh to give you an idea of what I am in to, I'm pretty into leftist politics, I'm vegan, and I love folk punk! 

Thanks ❤


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 13, 2019)

You might consider going to LA and hitching to nola? I'm planning on being in Slab City which is just outside of LA, and driving to nola in January, so maybe you can hitch a ride with me if you want.


----------



## Hudson (Aug 19, 2019)

What's in NOLA that people enjoy so much?

The only time I have been there my friend was arrested for attempting to urinate outside in an alley. 

They put him in a prison for it and demanded $800.00 before they would drop the charges and release him. 

Was my first and only run in with the New Orleans judicial system. It's a little different.

I like New Orleans literary scene though. By far my favorite destination for literature.


----------



## Django (Aug 19, 2019)

Nola is pretty hectic. I'm here now.
IDK about squatts long term but if you're into those kinda stuff, many hostels would have you do a work exchange (a few hours work in exchange for free bed).

Dumpsterdiving ain't easy here. Let me be clear: I didn't find any good spots.

I like it here, definitely worth spending a few weeks


----------

